# I cannot remember feeling this sad



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
D.


----------



## knit bunny (Oct 5, 2013)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


Our pets are very dear to us. I sympathize with you and have felt the pain myself.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


My heart goes out to you, our pets are like family.
Wish there was something I could say to help lessen
your pain. Maybe you could get a dog from a shelter
who lost its owner, it may help lessen your pain knowing
you're giving a home to a pet who lost their's and also
helping yourself by having a furry friend there at your side.
You're never too old to have pet. My thoughts and prayers
are with you.


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

Why don't you adopt an older dog from a Shelter?


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I am so sorry for your losses. You have my deepest sympathy. I have 4 dogs myself from 6-10 years old. 
Are you really too old? If you adopt an adult dog you don't have to housetrain. Can you borrow a friend's dog to hug? 
You will never 'replace' the 3 beloved individuals you just lost but you can have more love from another unique personality.
I hope you are able to find a dog to spend some time with. How about pet sitting? I am looking for someone now since my pet sitters have become too ill.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I'm so sorry. Prayers.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I’m sorry to hear this , it’s never easy to lose a family member furry or human. When you are ready there may be options that could suit you. Fostering from a shelter, we also have a “borrow my dog” group where pooches that need a bit of a walk or company are matched with people with a bit of time and love to spare but aren’t able to take on a forever pet


----------



## kaytea (Dec 17, 2017)

I am so sorry, maybe fostering would work for you ? or pet sitting ?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I am so sorry for your loss. It is so heartbreaking.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

So sorry. 💖🙏


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> I’m sorry to hear this , it’s never easy to lose a family member furry or human. When you are ready there may be options that could suit you. Fostering from a shelter, we also have *a “borrow my dog” group *where pooches that need a bit of a walk or company are matched with people with a bit of time and love to spare but aren’t able to take on a forever pet


I wish there were such a group here in Montréal!!! 💕


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. *It is so heartbreaking.*


It is, and that’s part of why there aren’t any more cats in this household. I cannot take the loss of another.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I am so sorry! They do bring a lot of love into our lives.


----------



## Numberninja (Jul 5, 2018)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


It's hard enough to lose one but three, so sorry, big hugs for you 💗💗


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, to lose 3 in such a short time is a lot of sadness to bear and very hard for you


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your sad losses. They leave a hole in your heart. 
We lost two fairly close together, but have taken on an older dog from a rescue to give him a retirement home. Perhaps this is something you could do.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

My heart goes out to you, the pain of losing one furry child is bad enough. As somebody else has already said, perhaps you could look at fostering a little further down the track? 

I know in my heart there is the perfect little dog out there, feeling the same pain as you, waiting for someone like you to make their life feel complete again. You have the skills, and you have the time, they can't come to you, go and find them, they need you, and they need you now! 

Please keep us informed, and understand we really do care!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, they do leave a big hole in our hearts, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


So sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers for you!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

So sad. You must be distraught. Our dogs keep us going sometimes.

It may be an idea to check with your local rescue centre to see if there are any dogs who have sadly lost their owners. You could help each other out.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

I too know how it feels to loose your fur babies. I lost my first one (Tinkerbell /a little chihuahua) a couple of years ago. Then my male chihuahua died a year ago. Last December, I lost my last chihuahua (M&M). They were 16, 15, and again 16 years old. Still cry over the loss of my babies, but the tears are flowing less frequently. And they too, were my close companions. Someone who kept me company through rough times and good times. Who gave unconditional love at all times.
I think I am now ready to adopt one, which I never thought I would ever be ready for. I contacted my dil who lives in California, and who has connections with the humane society there. I am going out there in a couple months to babysit their 4 children while their parents go on a vacation, so she and her friend are keeping their eyes and ears open for a chihuahua to adopt. 
I’m so excited. I miss cuddling with my fur babies. And while no new puppy will ever replace the loss I have felt for my previous chihuahuas, I’m hoping a new puppy will help fill the void.
I wanted to get two of them, but husband had a fit, so I will gladly accept one.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, I did call the animal shelter but they only have huge dogs and I don't think I could manage a big dog. My little girls were 2 yorkshire terriers and a yorkie/chihuahua. 
I did get a kitten from the spca just before little daisy went, I thought she was depressed after loosing her two long term companions, she did play with the kitten a little but slowly went down hill, the kitten is a little tortoise shell full of beans and I'm full of scratches but she is sweet sometimes and her name is scooter.
Thank you again for your sympathy 
D


----------



## tygger428 (Sep 14, 2015)

It is so sad that our furry companions can’t be with us forever.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I am so very sorry. They will always be a part of your life. 

Consider volunteering at a shelter or perhaps fostering.


----------



## DoctorsWife (9 mo ago)

cathysmith97 said:


> Why don't you adopt an older dog from a Shelter?


That sounds like a great idea!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So sorry for your loss 💕


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


How heart breaking…..do be well hugs to you


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, it's heartbreaking I know. Maybe in time you can adopt a little fur baby who has lost his/her owner and needs some love, please consider it, you will both benefit from the company.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

JuneB said:


> How heart breaking…..do be well hugs to you


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

My heart goes out to you, I lost my Tessa last year and will never replace her, Things will get easier over time but I know how hard it is for you.


----------



## playwithfiber (9 mo ago)

My husband and I lost our dog last week. My dear friend shared this quote.
"It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them, and every new dog who comes into my live gives me a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are."
My deepest sympathy.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

liz morris said:


> So sorry to hear of your sad losses. They leave a hole in your heart.
> We lost two fairly close together, but have taken on an older dog from a rescue to give him a retirement home. Perhaps this is something you could do.



Sending hugs to you. As a dog owner and lover, I understand your sadness completely.


----------



## ruth piercy (Sep 17, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


💗💗💗💗


----------



## purdygirl (Mar 20, 2017)

I know how difficult this all is, having lost my pups as well. i know you think you are too old to take on another dog to replace them and that the new one will never fill the void of grief…but YOU may be precisely what another dog may NEED who has lost their owner! You would be good for one another! ❤


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

I feel your pain. We lost 3 of our nephew dogs in that amount of time. 2 within 24 hours. I know you are hurting worse since they were your only companions, but others have given you great suggestions. I know it may be too early to think about them, but do remember the suggestions.

There are lots of older dogs that need love and affection too where their owners have died and they need to be adopted. Check around to rescues and do see about fostering a dog too. They need love too until they can find their furever home.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I cannot think of a worse situation to be in losing all your companions in a few months. Wish I could say something happy to you but all I can say is Jesus loves you and so do we, sending hugs. Wish you could help with mine but bit far I think.


----------



## Cashmere-Cat (Oct 28, 2018)

You must be devastated, I know I was when I lost 2 close together. Take it one day at a time and don’t try to find another little doggie soul until you are completely ready. Your kitten will look after you. xx


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Losing a pet is so hard to do and we've all at one time or the other have lost something or someone so precious to us. I felt the same way when I had to have my beloved pet put down for severe medical reasons and thought I would never find another one to love so much. I walked through the shelter and found one that wanted a home and someone to love them as much as I needed that too. She went home with me even though I am on up in years. That never stops us from needing and wanting companionship. I would encourage you to visit the shelter and just look around.


----------



## Aztec (Jun 4, 2013)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I know the feeling. I lost my dog due to illness last June and I'm still not over his passing. The pain is sometimes unbearable and spontaneous. You can't get over it only time will ease it. Just try to remember the good times you had with your babes. It might bring tears but it eases the pain. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

So very sorry. It is so hard when we lose our furchildren, and to lose all three in such a short time makes it worse. I agree with the others that when you are ready you should consider adopting a dog who has lost his owner. Think of how sad they are, they have given love all their lives to a human who has "left" them. They don't understand why they are in a cage, they need a lap and you have one to share. Older dogs are not adopted by families, it takes us older humans to do that, to rescue the lonely ones.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It is, and that’s part of why there aren’t any more cats in this household. I cannot take the loss of another.


I’m in the same situation after having my last cat to put to sleep last year. We lost his brother 18 months earlier. Though both were elderly and it was time for them to go I still find the house oddly sad now it’s cat-free, and don’t plan to actively seek out another.


----------



## DonnaB-NC (Nov 17, 2018)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I don't know how it is in Australia or New Zealand so forgive my ignorance, but here in the US our shelters encourage fostering of pets until they're adopted into their forever homes. The shelter financially supports the healthcare of the animal - so long as you take them to their vets and they supply any necessary medications. Some will even provide an allowance for food. As a foster parent you would be responsible for any 'civilization' the pet would need - basic obedience skills, housebreaking, etc., your job so to speak is to make this dog more desirable to prospective adopters. You would have a foster pet for days, weeks, months.
It's always an option when one reaches a stage in life where they might not outlive a young pet. Older dogs wind up being in shelters for years, I've already told my husband that our current Lab is the last one we'll have; when he goes we do the foster route and take in the older dogs and if they wind up living with us until they pass on then so be it. I've seen those long-term shelter dogs, while they are well cared for; they deserve to have a home, with a sofa to crash on, windows to look out of every day, a yard to wander in and most importantly people to make their remaining time on earth the best it can be. I want to do that for a few before I too pass on.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. It is never easy. Hugs


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Our furbabies own a piece of our hearts and it hurts so bad when they pass on. I truly believe that the babies will be waiting for us over the rainbow bridge. Try to find another way to share all that love you have in your heart. I'm praying for you.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Fellow KPers have offered you some really good advice. I am hoping that you will share yourself with a furry friend that has also lost his/her best friend.


----------



## deb.fiala (Nov 27, 2018)

We understandably give our hearts to our fur babies, and so when they leave us our heart is broken. So so sorry for your losses. As others have said honor your pups by giving your love and attention to another dog in need. There are many older dogs in the shelters who would love to have a home like yours. Try and remember the happy memories that you had with your three girls, who can never be replaced, but a heart like yours has enough room to give love to more than 3. Please keep us informed.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

((((HUGS))))


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


SO sorry,, I lost my Shelties ,,one on a Friday the other one the next Saturday.. They were 14 years old. brother and sister,Maggie and Indy.
The vet told me dogs do grieve if one is gone. Maggie died from a broken heart missing Indy.
Hug, Marylin


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

You have surely come to the right place for love and support. Dealing with loss is such a personal thing; we don’t all experience it in the same way. Take your time, tears are expected, good memories bring comfort and be sure to recognize the good work of providing such a good home for your three. In our community there is a support group for people who have lost a pet. Is that something that would be helpful to you?


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I know how you just loved your" friends".
I also missed my dog, Beggar.










s


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I'm so very sorry, d-dub. I know how much you miss them. Thinking of you.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Carla584167 said:


> I too know how it feels to loose your fur babies. I lost my first one (Tinkerbell /a little chihuahua) a couple of years ago. Then my male chihuahua died a year ago. Last December, I lost my last chihuahua (M&M). They were 16, 15, and again 16 years old. Still cry over the loss of my babies, but the tears are flowing less frequently. And they too, were my close companions. Someone who kept me company through rough times and good times. Who gave unconditional love at all times.
> I think I am now ready to adopt one, which I never thought I would ever be ready for. I contacted my dil who lives in California, and who has connections with the humane society there. I am going out there in a couple months to babysit their 4 children while their parents go on a vacation, so she and her friend are keeping their eyes and ears open for a chihuahua to adopt.
> I’m so excited. I miss cuddling with my fur babies. And while no new puppy will ever replace the loss I have felt for my previous chihuahuas, I’m hoping a new puppy will help fill the void.
> I wanted to get two of them, but husband had a fit, so I will gladly accept one.


Carla, I’m so sorry for your losses. I know how painful is to go through that toe of situation. Please , do not think you are too old to have a dog, I suggest to start trying by going to a dog shelter and spend sometime playing with them. Hugs!


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

I am petrified of when that day comes with our baby. I collect his fur, everytime I cut him & am going to try to have it woven when he passes to knit into something, just so we will have part of him to still cuddle. 
Please give yourself time to grieve & then maybe open your heart again & an older dog will really appreciate your warmth. 'BIG HUGS'.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I am so very sorry for your multiple losses. Perhaps when you are ready, you can save a pup from the pound by adopting an adult dog, just a thought. I understand your sadness; I have a 14+ year old pup and I feel that every day with him now is a blessing. Hugs for you!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, I agree with all of you. We loss our Faith Ann a few months ago, she was the alfa of our two girl kittens. We adopted them from our local shelter which had a site at our shopping mall. I always had to visit whenever we went to the mall and for me to “feed the shelter”. And to make this short, I was was “lost”. She apparently had a kidney problem that came on very fast and in 24 hours she was gone. We still have her sister and had her kidneys checked, although our vet does a complete check on her yearly. After all they are “part of a family ”, right?

Fiona 3 🐱🐱🐱


----------



## jjs21582 (Sep 19, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


Please consider fostering! There are so many who need your help!


----------



## jjeancats_9822 (9 mo ago)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.





d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


So sorry for your loss. I lost my cat just before Christmas and she was one of those special ones having had a lot in the past and I said I would not replace her as I had another cat as well (also old) but my daughters friend had a Rag Doll kitten who made her husband very ill as he was allergic to it. As my daughter already had 3 cats of her own I took it in and believe me he is so adorable (a little bit mad) but we love him to bits. I will never forget my dear Nella and have pictures of her everywhere even on my fridge and mouse mat and the wall, so she is with me all the time. Perhaps you could do something like that and have all your babies around you. (I am 80 by the way so getting on a bit to have a kitten) but he has bought me joy - Jean xx


----------



## Jeanniewixon (Feb 24, 2014)

Latte with Yarn said:


> My heart goes out to you, our pets are like family.
> Wish there was something I could say to help lessen
> your pain. Maybe you could get a dog from a shelter
> who lost its owner, it may help lessen your pain knowing
> ...


I agree. The pain is real and stays there for a long time I too know how it feels. Please. Think of getting another fur baby when you are ready


----------



## Morningstar2 (Mar 27, 2019)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


Your story pains me because we've been there and are still in deep mourning over the loss of our 'last' dog. Like you, we feel it would be unfair to any dog we would adopt because we are in our 80's. It doesn't soothe the pain or how much we miss them and memories of the joy they gave us each moment they were with us. Some would advise you, as they did us, to foster a dog. That means, for us, becoming attached and then more heartache when someone adopts them. Others say we should adopt an older dog but we see our limitations would also make that a poor choice. You will always miss them so much but you know that as time goes on the pain is not as sharp and you'll find yourself able to keep it tucked into your heart. Let the tears flow. Talk to them. Be comforted by having had all that they brought into your life.
Morningstar


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I am so sorry for your loss. Pets give us so much unconditional love and companionship that it is hard to say goodbye. Maybe think about fostering some very needy dogs or cats who now need your love and compassion. I wwould give your nearest shelter a call and see if they need a foster parent.💞


----------



## lleona4mail (9 mo ago)

Take as long as you need to grieve. Lots of good suggestions have been offered by others on here.


----------



## gudrunshepherd708 (9 mo ago)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


i feel your pain, i am so sorry


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I always commend people when they set aside their grief to adopt another animal. We go through the pain of losing them but the love we experience is worth it.


----------



## Elizabeth Aaron (9 mo ago)

Latte with Yarn said:


> My heart goes out to you, our pets are like family.
> Wish there was something I could say to help lessen
> your pain. Maybe you could get a dog from a shelter
> who lost its owner, it may help lessen your pain knowing
> ...


Maybe try fostering a 'senior' dog from your local shelter. It might help fill the void you're feeling.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I am so very sorry. Lost my beloved lab 5 years ago and missed him dearly. Didn’t think I would ever get another dog. 8 months ago I lost my dear husband. The winter days and especially the evenings were long. This past March I got myself a little pup. A mini golden doodle. They’re smart and easier to train. Yes, still a lot of work. But only for a limited time. Already at 13 weeks its so much better. Like others have said maybe consider an older dog if puppy training is daunting. I looked but my local shelter didn’t have any. And I didn’t want such an old dog that I’d go through another loss.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss. One never forgets the fur babies as time goes by.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DonnaB-NC said:


> I don't know how it is in Australia or New Zealand so forgive my ignorance, but here in the US our shelters encourage fostering of pets until they're adopted into their forever homes. The shelter financially supports the healthcare of the animal - so long as you take them to their vets and they supply any necessary medications. Some will even provide an allowance for food. As a foster parent you would be responsible for any 'civilization' the pet would need - basic obedience skills, housebreaking, etc., your job so to speak is to make this dog more desirable to prospective adopters. You would have a foster pet for days, weeks, months.
> It's always an option when one reaches a stage in life where they might not outlive a young pet. Older dogs wind up being in shelters for years, I've already told my husband that our current Lab is the last one we'll have; when he goes we do the foster route and take in the older dogs and if they wind up living with us until they pass on then so be it. I've seen those long-term shelter dogs, while they are well cared for; they deserve to have a home, with a sofa to crash on, windows to look out of every day, a yard to wander in and most importantly people to make their remaining time on earth the best it can be. I want to do that for a few before I too pass on.


Are you certain that is the situation across all fifty states? I’m pretty sure it varies not only between states but between county lines, city/town/hamlet lines. 

I _know_ it varies across Canada, with no single rule being nationwide.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I am so sorry. I 


d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I know your pain as we lost our Molly. Thoughts and prayers for you


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

knit bunny said:


> Our pets are very dear to us. I sympathize with you and have felt the pain myself.


So sorry for your loss. 😢🙏🏻
could you get a kitty 🐈‍⬛❓🤷🏼‍♀️❓
Our pets are our beloved & unjudging confindantes & their loss in our lives really rips our 💔 to shreds.☹ I am still missing our Sadie pup who was 15 or older, definitely older, poor girl. My heart aches for her & she has been gone now coming up on two years in October.
She was peeking behind my pie & ice cream, as I sent a pic of my tasty pie to a friend.🙄 i probably let her lick the bowl or gave her some crust.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

DonnaB-NC said:


> I don't know how it is in Australia or New Zealand so forgive my ignorance, but here in the US our shelters encourage fostering of pets until they're adopted into their forever homes. The shelter financially supports the healthcare of the animal - so long as you take them to their vets and they supply any necessary medications. Some will even provide an allowance for food. As a foster parent you would be responsible for any 'civilization' the pet would need - basic obedience skills, housebreaking, etc., your job so to speak is to make this dog more desirable to prospective adopters. You would have a foster pet for days, weeks, months.
> It's always an option when one reaches a stage in life where they might not outlive a young pet. Older dogs wind up being in shelters for years, I've already told my husband that our current Lab is the last one we'll have; when he goes we do the foster route and take in the older dogs and if they wind up living with us until they pass on then so be it. I've seen those long-term shelter dogs, while they are well cared for; they deserve to have a home, with a sofa to crash on, windows to look out of every day, a yard to wander in and most importantly people to make their remaining time on earth the best it can be. I want to do that for a few before I too pass on.


I know of many (a few dozen) across the USA that only foster if there is no room at the shelter.


----------



## GShepGirl (Jul 24, 2014)

I am so very sorry and I understand how your sadness. My heart breaks for you. I lost my dog in February and still cry when I come into an empty house. I cannot imagine losing all three of your beloved dogs in a few short months. Time is the only thing that will ease the hurt but nothing fills that huge void. I know you say you're too old and its definitely too soon, but perhaps someday in the future you could consider an older dog who would need less care, or even a cat. Their companionship adds so much to our life. Hugs to you.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

To go from having three fur babies to none is heart wrenching. My heart aches for you. I lost my fur baby a year ago. It has helped me deal with her loss to 'borrow' my friends'/nieghbours' dogs for a walk or a day. It's not the same as having her with me, but the doggies kisses and cuddles are wonderful.
You may not be ready to adopt another pet now, so don't force it. Maybe, in a while, you'll find a solution that works for you and for a dog that needs a good home.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

MMWRay said:


> I am so sorry for your losses. You have my deepest sympathy. I have 4 dogs myself from 6-10 years old.
> Are you really too old? If you adopt an adult dog you don't have to housetrain. Can you borrow a friend's dog to hug?
> You will never 'replace' the 3 beloved individuals you just lost but you can have more love from another unique personality.
> I hope you are able to find a dog to spend some time with. How about pet sitting? I am looking for someone now since my pet sitters have become too ill.





d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I’m so sorry for your losses, and that you are dealing with them alone. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## dwoznick (9 mo ago)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.





d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I also feel your pain. I said never again would I let this happen to my heart. But than someone felt sorry for me and gave me there 1 year old Havesse pup. Believe me I do NOT recommend a pup for us older ones (70+) since we don’t have the energy or strength to keep up with them!! But I have held on to this little stubborn boy and now after almost a year in our third year of COVID, he has helped me to cope with isolation and depression 😳😩 so please pray about the positive qualities and the joy this new buddy will receive from a loving person like you. The joys and new memories out live the sadness of our loved ones. Thank you for sharing with us and again just knowing we feel the pain with you can help you to endure during these difficult times. 🌺


----------



## sally1356 (May 28, 2019)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


So sorry for your loss🙏🏾


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss 😢 When our 18 year old cat, Miss Kitty, passed we really felt the loss. Even our dog looked for her for months in all her usual sleeping spots. It's ok to reach out for comfort ❤


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

*So sorry - such sad news. We are here to listen. 
I miss my dog also, but I cant afford another pet. Vet bills are way out of my ability to pay.
So I just dog sit when I can. And I have dear friends who allow me to spoil there dog.
I know how badly your heart has been broken. Hugs*


----------



## BabyLucy (9 mo ago)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


----------



## BabyLucy (9 mo ago)

So sorry, i understand you, i missing my 4 doggies that are not more with me, but remember them everyday for the love they gave me, for all the years i have them. Now i have 2 new doggies so sweet, they need love. Please, do not closed your heart and open your house a new doggies that needs love and a good mom like you. 
God bless you and confort you.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for all your reply's and to everyone who has also lost a fur baby my heart goes out to you, it's such a really mournful time.
My son went with me and we got a kitten just before Daisy went, I thought she was lonely for her other two little friends that had passed, and Daisy liked cats in fact she loved every one, but alas she was a lot sicker than we realised. 
The kitten is a little tortoise shell, she is full of mischief and very true what the lady as the spca said "ho" a naughty tortie.
She has been such a distraction, but alas she is not Minimo, Tinks and Daisy. 
I have looked for another dog but at the spca centres near me they only have huge dogs.
D-Dub


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

So sorry for our loss, I've been there with you.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

To dear d-dub,
Crying for your sweet girls is more than understandable. Your heart has been shattered three times over.
Sadly, I experienced something similar when my two elderly cocker spaniels died in my arms several days apart. I was unable to function for months. I also felt that I was too old for another dog.
My daughter kept insisting she was sure there was an unwanted older dog that would be very grateful for steady meals and a warm corner to curl up in.
To humor her, I finally looked on the website for our local kill shelter. Midnight Jack's photo was the first dog to come up. He had three days remaining.
I still miss my sweeties, but I must admit that bringing Midnight Jack home turned out to be the right decision for me. Hopefully, at some point, you will find another little soul to fill your home with love.
Kind regards,
Lilyan


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


So sorry for your loss! I know how hard it is to lose a pet that is so much part of the family!


----------



## Jeudi (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


Would you consider fostering cats or dogs? My friend did this and ended up adopting a dog. He wasn't a pup but an older dog that needed love. So sorry about your losses.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. Our babies are just too precious for words.


----------



## GailBacio (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It is, and that’s part of why there aren’t any more cats in this household. I cannot take the loss of another.


You are so right. My Stella (20.5 yrs), Angelo (17.5 yrs) and Bacio (18 yrs) - all rescues, were my last. I cannot take the emotional pain of having them getting old and ill and dying. I subsequently volunteered for 3 years helping in a feral cat colony with Trap Neuter and Release (TNR) and feeding and taking care of injured and ill cats in my flat. But this is also heartrending so stopped and now just look at cats on the internet. A cop out but after 50 years of having all rescue cats in the home, I feel I have done my bit.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


😢I am so sorry for your loss and how desperate you are feeling. You can't replace them because they were unique individuals. When your heart eases a bit, you might consider adopting an older pet from a shelter. Please keep in touch...there are people on here 24/7 around the world who will be only too happy to chat with you so that you don't feel so isolated.


----------



## Froglegs (9 mo ago)

My thoughts are with you in your grief, and I am praying for your comfort. It is terribly hard to be parted from our sweet companions. Never feel a need to apologize for sharing your grief. There are so many of us here who have experienced the same thing and both care and sympathize with you. If it gives you relief please feel free to post again. If you ever decide to post stories showing us what made your babies special you have at least one reader right here who would enjoy what you have to share.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear you sad news and am worried that mey 2 may go close together as they are litter sisters.It is a dreadful time t have to go through.

Just a thought,, could you nanny sit a dog for someone working, you could pick the size and age as I know there are folks out there who would welcome a furbaby sitter. you could do it as many times a week as you felt capable, This is exactly what I would do if I found myself fiurbaby less now.

Hugs to you XX Jeannine


----------



## knitster25 (Sep 18, 2019)

I' just seeing this now. I know how hard it is to lose your best friends in a short time. We lost our dog and two cats in nine months. It just sort of leaves one in shock. Walking dogs at the SPCA helped me with a dog fix but I had to wait a few months before I was even up to that. I hope you are doing better now.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


I am so very sorry..


----------



## Serenity (Feb 20, 2011)

I am sorry you are hurting over the loss of your friends. Am sending you good thoughts and a big hug.


----------



## sunshine1225 (Jul 30, 2018)

d-dub said:


> I have lost all three of my little girls in the last 4 months, Minimo Tinks and Daisy, they were 12 14 and 13 respectively. I cannot stop breaking down in tears they were my only companions. I really do feel so sorry for myself, I am too old to get another dog, and I don't know if another dog would even be able to take their place anyway.
> Sorry to ramble but I needed to tell of their passing I miss them so much.
> D.


They will come back to you, or wait for you in Heaven. They didn't leave you, just waiting for you.


----------

